# Robbed because we are ballerinas we defend ourself!



## isabelle49000

Hello,

I am Isabelle, 28 years old from Belgium.At first, I must apologize for my terrible english, I hope it will not burn your eyes, I try my best.

By this thread I just wanted to warn you about what happened to us recently… I follow ballerina lessons for adult since 4 years now.

So it was the end of the lesson, so as usual, I walk to the dressing room. I was with 3 others ballerinas. I opened the door and saw a man holding my handbags and some others. It has took me few seconds to realise what’s going on until I yell at him.

His only escape was the door I just opened so he ran on our direction and tried to push us.We catch his arm and he punch me in the face!

We punch him back and pushing him into the dressing room. We were 4 versus him and we surrounding him. We heat him as we could with punch, kick, knee kick…and he quickly he fall to the ground. We kicked him again and he curl on himself asking us to stop…

The rest of the student came to help us but he was done already. The teacher tie his hands behind the back. I took in his pocket his phone and wallet to be sure he s not trying to escape while some students called the police.

We keep him kneeldown like this and the teacher started to question him. She made him admit that he is a drug addict and he did that to pay his product. He admit also it was not the first time and he target only kid dressing room, ballerinas and gymnastic dressing room or old person doing yoga!! We were shocked that he targetting us just because we are dancers!

After maybe 15 minutes, police came to take him. He was not in good shape. Because of the fight due to police station, he has 2 broken ribs and a “black eye” on half of his face. I just have a little bruise on my face and others dancers just on their arms.

I just wanted to warn you if there is any dancers in this forum. I really hope that behaviour was due to a crazy man and not from a new “vague of crime” targetting specially dancers.


----------



## Pugg

Thank goodness the b#####d is caught, well done.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wow, that sure was an ordeal. Thankfully you were not alone.


----------



## znapschatz

I am thrilled that a criminal was subdued by ballerinas! I knew you people were tough and determined, but this was a wonderful demonstration of it. Please convey my heartfelt congratulations to your colleagues, and to yourself. Good job!


----------



## elgar's ghost

He obviously was the sort of weasel who picked on what he assumed to be soft targets. The thief gets no sympathy from me. I don't know whether he will be charged but your courageous retaliation might be the best punishment of all if it deters him in future, especially if word gets round what happened to him!


----------



## isabelle49000

hello and thanks for your answers!

Do you think that there is any chance he sue us cause of the damages he received?


----------



## isabelle49000

sorry double post


----------



## Sissone

isabelle49000 said:


> hello and thanks for your answers!
> 
> Do you think that there is any chance he sue us cause of the damages he received?


I am sure he will not sue you,but you could sue him.


----------



## znapschatz

isabelle49000 said:


> hello and thanks for your answers!
> 
> Do you think that there is any chance he sue us cause of the damages he received?


Hah! He dare not! Suppose he one day runs into any of you on the street, chance are he will run like a rabbit.
In any event, you are a hero to me. I feel strongly about this because once in my city, a criminal stole belongings from the dressing room while the cast of "The Whiz" were on stage. Such a cowardly and hurtful thing. A robber deserve a beating.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Imagine being tutu-ed to death


----------



## Capeditiea

:O Ballerinas are bada** 
this would have been interesting to watch... 

*nods, i think this has inspired a later work of mine... Op014 4 Ballerinas und 1 Robber (title may change.)


----------



## Sissone

It has showed that ballerinas are not frail girls and women,but strong and courageous ones.


----------



## Capeditiea

you would have to be... it is tough lessons and rigourous practice.


----------



## Kieran

He targeted you cos you were ballerinas? Has he never seen how high a ballerina can kick? :lol:

Good for you, to tackle him. It was brave and he got what he deserved. He won’t sue you because he ran at you first and tried to push you. I know it’s a while ago - back in February - but if there are any updates I’d love to hear them...


----------



## Crawford Glissadevil

Who knew Belgian ballet is a contact sport!?!


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

I'm happy you didn't just stand by and scream like girls in movies. It's also good to hear no one was really hurt. It's always a dangerous situation.
Also, don't worry about your English. You won't burn our eyes. It's excellent, and we can easily discern what you've explained.


----------



## Larkenfield

Never frisk a ballerina if you want to stay out of jail... never frisk a ballerina if you want to stay out of jail... never frisk a ballerina if you want to stay out of jail.


----------



## SixFootScowl

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

